# Free coop material



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm always checking the "Free" section on Craigslist. Anyone close to Jax? 
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/d/hundreds-of-free-pallets-and/6432320492.html


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We do to. We get so much good stuff


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubs has been taking down this old coop and I was looking for stuff to save but so much of it is termite damaged that I really should just let him get rid of it all.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Have a bon fire!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Termites are bad news. Burn it. 
They can also be bad news for chickens. Termites can be a source of tapeworm infections in chickens. I had it happen.


----------

